# No sound on Toshiba P100, again

## nubla

Hi,

i have a toshiba P100-PSPA3E laptop. I had to fix my dsdt to get sound to work. This worked fine on kernels 2.6.19-21, but with kernels 2.6.22-23 it don't work. The sound is again ultra silent, as before the dsdt-fix. Has anyone with a P100 the same problem and knows how to fix this or simply what the problem is?

----------

## nubla

It was a few weeks ago, as i tried the 2.6.22 kernel and i can only remember, that there was something wrong. I tried the 2.6.22 kernel again now. So, i have to make a little correction. The sound on 2.6.22 kernel is working with one exception, the master-volume isn't working anymore. Exactly the same like this but with totally other specs: 

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/master-volume-control-doesnt-work-only-pcm-does-461609/

I forgot to mention above that i tried the gentoo-sources and the suspend2 (tuxonice for .23) sources with inbuild and external alsa-drivers in any combination. Everything with the same result: on .22 no mastervolume and on .23 no sound at all. I tried to revert to 1.0.14 alsa (like the inbuild version from .21 kernel) but still the same. So i think it seems not to be an alsa problem... So again, has anyone a working P100 with an (.22)/.23 kernel?

----------

## mentorek

Mine not working either.

Mik

----------

## DOSBoy

2.6.22-gentoo-r10 is working fine for me. I didn't fix the DSDT, I used the acpi_osi=!Linux fix in grub.conf:

```

kernel /vmlinuz acpi_osi="!Linux" root=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:1400x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap quiet console=tty1 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0

```

is the relevant line. Something broke when I upgraded to 2.6.23 so I'm holding off until a new -r comes out.

EDIT: I should add that I'm a Toshiba Satellite P100-j01, BIOS version 3.30

----------

## nubla

 *DOSBoy wrote:*   

> I should add that I'm a Toshiba Satellite P100-j01, BIOS version 3.30

 

And you have no problems with your gpu-fan? Because the gpu fan works only on 2.40 for me. With 3.30 the graphic card overheated. I use 2.6.22 with no master-volume now, but its ok because pcm still works. I'll try your tip with acpi_osi="!Linux" soon, because genkernel is broken for x86 at the moment and i'm too lazy to make the initrd by myself  :Laughing: 

----------

## DOSBoy

 *nubla wrote:*   

>  *DOSBoy wrote:*   I should add that I'm a Toshiba Satellite P100-j01, BIOS version 3.30 
> 
> And you have no problems with your gpu-fan? Because the gpu fan works only on 2.40 for me. With 3.30 the graphic card overheated. I use 2.6.22 with no master-volume now, but its ok because pcm still works. I'll try your tip with acpi_osi="!Linux" soon, because genkernel is broken for x86 at the moment and i'm too lazy to make the initrd by myself 

 

I'm not sure. Which side of the machine is the GPU fan on? I've never noticed overheating but then it's getting cold around here and I don't push the graphics capabilities of the hardware too hard.

Are there any other BIOS versions out? Have you tried them? I've not looked at downgrading the BIOS.

----------

## nubla

Nice model you have there  :Wink:  The GPU Fan is on the left side, the CPU fan on the back. My GPU temps were between 80-100°C on idle with 3.30 and 40-50°C with 2.40. I haven't tried any other bios-versions because i was p****d enough with 3.30 and was happy as i found a download for the 2.40 version (which was my original version as i bought the laptop). Would be very interesting to find someone, who was able to fully install gentoo on a P100 with the latest kernels (sound, modem, backlight-dimming through software, suspending RAM/DISK with no problems, ...)

----------

## DOSBoy

 *nubla wrote:*   

> Nice model you have there  The GPU Fan is on the left side, the CPU fan on the back. My GPU temps were between 80-100°C on idle with 3.30 and 40-50°C with 2.40. I haven't tried any other bios-versions because i was p****d enough with 3.30 and was happy as i found a download for the 2.40 version (which was my original version as i bought the laptop). Would be very interesting to find someone, who was able to fully install gentoo on a P100 with the latest kernels (sound, modem, backlight-dimming through software, suspending RAM/DISK with no problems, ...)

 

Things seem to work fine for me fanwise and soundwise but I've not tried any of the other features: modem, backlight tweaking, suspend to anywhere, ...

----------

## nubla

I reverted to genkernel 3.4.9-pre6 (it was stabilized) now and tried your tip with acpi_osi="!Linux". Seems to work, GPU fan is working and sound is still there. But the master-channel isn't working either. Maybe it's time for a try to update the bios again, but i'm not really sure about that  :Confused: 

----------

## DOSBoy

 *nubla wrote:*   

> I reverted to genkernel 3.4.9-pre6 (it was stabilized) now and tried your tip with acpi_osi="!Linux". Seems to work, GPU fan is working and sound is still there. But the master-channel isn't working either. Maybe it's time for a try to update the bios again, but i'm not really sure about that 

 

Don't bother. The master channel doesn't work for me. I never noticed because I just set PCM to 80 and use the hardware control for everything.

----------

## line

I'm on a Toshiba Satego P100-10F and I have the same issues with 2.6.23.

The Intel-HDA driver works on .22 though, using the suspend2 sources and a fixed DSDT.

Try using the current development version of alsa-driver. You'll have to enable it by removing lines 843-845 in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, where it's currently blocked. I think there's another way using package.keywords, but I was too lazy to find it  :Smile: 

Interestingly, sound seems to work on .23 using acpi=off, but that's not really a solution.

Also, I had the same overheating issues on 3.30 .. had to downgrade to 2.40. Stupid.

I hope the ALSA guys can fix this soon, whatever it is.

I was looking forward to the .23 series.

----------

## nubla

Yep, i hope they will fix that soon on .23. Meanwhile i am back to the solution with the fixed DSDT. The acpi_osi="!Linux" from DOSBoy works well, but the other ACPI-errors are still there. So i noticed with powertop, that the CPU has a little higher awake-rate (30-70) without the fixed DSDT. Anyone tested the newest BIOS, against the fan-problem?

----------

## line

 *nubla wrote:*   

>  ... So i noticed with powertop, that the CPU has a little higher awake-rate (30-70) without the fixed DSDT. 

 

Hah. Consider yourself lucky. I quote:

```

Wakeups-from-idle per second : 364.1

no ACPI power usage estimate available

Top causes for wakeups:

  63.9% (493.5)       <interrupt> : acpi 

  11.8% ( 90.9)    nspluginviewer : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   6.4% ( 49.2)         konqueror : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   6.1% ( 46.9)       <interrupt> : HDA Intel 

```

And that's nothing - I had it at 5000+ once.

 *nubia wrote:*   

> Anyone tested the newest BIOS, against the fan-problem?

 

Sorry, I'm staying far away from 3.30. My curiosity isn't high enough to risk frying my graphics card.  :Smile: 

----------

## nubla

Oh, i mean 30-70 points higher than normal  :Wink:  But 5000+ is big  :Shocked:  Higher than 1000+ is very rare, normal is between 290-600 on mine (without using the touchpad).

----------

## DOSBoy

I just tried 2.6.23-gentoo-r2, no change. For those who tinkered with their DSDT, does the new version of gentoo-sources fix things for you?

----------

## DOSBoy

Still no luck with 2.6.23-gentoo-r3. Someone's filed Bug #201271.Last edited by DOSBoy on Sat Jan 26, 2008 12:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## line

Problem persists on 2.6.23-tuxonice-r4.

I've had it with downgrading again and again. I'm gonna stay on .23 until somebody finds a cure. Here's hoping it will happen soon.  :Smile: 

[edit] I fixed my DSDT already. No change.

[edit2] Downgraded again  :Sad:  I'm a sucker for sound.

----------

## boroshan

Anyone found a solution that doesn't involve downgrading? I've been waiting for a fix to come along, but I'm starting to think that this may not happen for quite some time...

----------

## DOSBoy

If I wasn't in the exam period for uni I'd try using vanilla-sources. If that works, then it's Gentoo's fault and then the offending patches can be determined. If it's broken then it can be reported upstream, since bug #201271 is languishing.

----------

## boroshan

 *DOSBoy wrote:*   

> If I wasn't in the exam period for uni I'd try using vanilla-sources. If

 

That's a sensible suggestion. I should have been able to figure that out for myself. 

Compiling now.

Best of luck in the exams, BTW

[edit] 

No luck, however.: alsa-drivers failed to compile.  I could use the in-kernel drivers for alsa, but nvidia-drivers failed too and I had things I needed to do.

I'll try again with in-kernel alsa when I get a bit more time. Even if I can't use it, it'll be useful to isolate the problem

----------

## boroshan

2.24 works again! W00t!

----------

## DOSBoy

What -sources you using with the 2.6.24 kernel? Did you have to hack at the DSDT or put an acpi_osi entry in the grub.conf?

----------

## boroshan

 *DOSBoy wrote:*   

> What -sources you using with the 2.6.24 kernel? Did you have to hack at the DSDT or put an acpi_osi entry in the grub.conf?

 

gentoo-sources 2.6.24

Bios 2.40 

hacked DSDT as of about 15 months ago.

I also have acpi_osi=!Linux in my boot line. It never seemed to help before, so I'll take it out and see if it makes a difference. I should try building without the custom DSDT too, and see how robust this sucker really is.

The downside is that ipw3945 doesn't want to work, and I can't get iwl3945 to work either. So I may be sticking with 2.6.20 for a bit longer yet.

Still nice to see progress being made.

----------

